# Minion method fears



## chefwik1 (Jul 13, 2016)

New to the smoking game. Finally was able to make something delicious the other day (pulled pork). Went through so much coal and was constantly tending the fire to keep temp. Part of it is probably because of my cooker: dyna-glo offset vertical. Modded it up real nice, but still difficult to hold temp. Anyway, I want to try the minion method, but I'm worried about getting acrid, bitter flavors from creosote due to unlit coals being in the firebox. Has anyone had issues with this? Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2016)

Good Charcoal, Lump or Briquettes are never a creosote problem. It was burned off in the charring process. Your earlier issues should have been the exception. The minion method works fine, just don't add too many chunks of smoke wood...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2016)

The way the minion method works is as you start a fire from one spot as it burns it pre heats the fuel so when the fire gets there the fuel is warm, no bad smoke.


----------



## chefwik1 (Jul 13, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Good Charcoal, Lump or Briquettes are never a creosote problem. It was burned off in the charring process. Your earlier issues should have been the exception. The minion method works fine, just don't add too many chunks of smoke wood...JJ


Thanks chef. How many is too many? Say for something that takes a while like brisket? Roughly.


----------



## chefwik1 (Jul 13, 2016)

c farmer said:


> The way the minion method works is as you start a fire from one spot as it burns it pre heats the fuel so when the fire gets there the fuel is warm, no bad smoke.


On an offset, should I put the lit coals closer to the air intake or closer to the smoke box? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2016)

chefwik1 said:


> On an offset, should I put the lit coals closer to the air intake or closer to the smoke box? Thanks for the reply.


I always start the coals next to the air intake.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2016)

chefwik1 said:


> Thanks chef. How many is too many? Say for something that takes a while like brisket? Roughly.


Too many is as much Wood as Charcoal. Put a 3X3 chunk every 5-6". As one is spent the next should be well warmed and start smoking as the adjoining charcoal gets going. Watch the smoke output. If there is no smoke or smell of smoke, add a chunk on the hot coals to get by til the next piece gets going...JJ

Similar to this pic borrowed from Goggle images...


----------



## lancep (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like chef JJ and Cfarmer got you straight. As far as how much smoke chunks, the method that works for me is to add 1-2 small splits on top of the lit coals. Once ignited, I let them burn, open flame, for 5-10 minutes and then shut down my vents and bring the smoker up to temp. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Jul 13, 2016






This method has improved my bbq immensely. Just my $0.02. Keep after it and eventually you will dial it in to your taste. 
Lance


----------



## chefwik1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Good Charcoal, Lump or Briquettes are never a creosote problem. It was burned off in the charring process. Your earlier issues should have been the exception. The minion method works fine, just don't add too many chunks of smoke wood...JJ



So i did a dry run minion method. Even with water pan, temp stabilized at around 340. Didn't put any wood in, just blue bag charcoal. Lit about 15 coals and put in the middle. Thinking maybe either I put to much coal and it's lighting too fast and/or shouldn't put the lit coals in the middle, but rather on the side, close to the air intake. What do you think?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2016)

Try less lit coals, side or even corner. Way easier to make a small fire hotter, opening air damper, than choking air off and waiting for a big fire to die down...JJ


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice... Is this the AMAZN Charcoal Smoker?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2016)

No...That was a Goggle Images pic that repesented the Minion concept pretty well. Looks hand made...JJ


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 20, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> No...That was a Goggle Images pic that repesented the Minion concept pretty well. Looks hand made...JJ


Yes, I was joking, BUT! Maybe Todd should consider building one, bet he could sell some.


----------



## mattintexas (Nov 15, 2016)

I tried the minion method with a charcoal basked in my offset smoker. Didn't really plan on smoking anything, just a dry run but I had the wife buy some ribs and I threw them on. I believe the minion method can work in an offset but I think it is too unpredictable to be reliable. If you oversupply the air for a few minutes too long, you'll lose contol of the fire like I did and end up at 400 degrees. I had to close the baffle and ended up with one side at 350 and the other at 225. So I put the ribs on the 225 side and they were excellent. It did hold the temp for about 4 hours so that is a plus.


----------

